# [SOLVED] Display fades to grey - screen or card?



## Cloudyburst (Jan 29, 2013)

This happened a few days ago. Screen pauses and starts getting brighter grey until the screen is washed out in this grey matted (kind of checkered) almost 3D looking display. Its not uniform across the whole screen area.


Sometimes it will kick back to normal for a few minutes, sometimes not.


Opening closing the screen doesn't help or alter the display;
Restarting doesn't help;
I updated the drivers;
*Using an external monitor works fine, even when the laptop screen is washed out*


I thought it could only be rectified after I turn the laptop off for a few hours which made me think it is affected by heat? But today I had it off for a while, turned it on, and the grey screen was there even before I saw BIOS.


Does this sound like a screen issue or a video card issue? Any further tests I can do?


To note I have an integrated Intel Graphics HD 3000 and NVIDIA GeForce GT540M


Here is a video I made. Asus N53SV Screen Problem - YouTube


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Display fades to grey - screen or card?*

That sounds like a screen issue, personally. If using another monitor does not display the issue, it is unlikely to be a problem with the card itself. 


It's possible the connectors from the screen to the graphics card have become loose or damaged, I had a look at Google, and the results suggests that this is a relatively common cause.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Display fades to grey - screen or card?*

Brand and complete Model Number of the laptop?
Is there any particular task(s) that seem to trigger the problem?
Does the problem occur while running in the Bios?
Your video shows the laptop and an external monitor in use. Does it happen just using the laptop display?


----------



## Cloudyburst (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Display fades to grey - screen or card?*



Walter Odim said:


> That sounds like a screen issue, personally. If using another monitor does not display the issue, it is unlikely to be a problem with the card itself.
> 
> 
> It's possible the connectors from the screen to the graphics card have become loose or damaged, I had a look at Google, and the results suggests that this is a relatively common cause.


I agree. Thanks for the great response. 

I'll investigate now how to dismantle this thing to find the connectors to the screen and to the motherboard or graphics card.


----------



## Cloudyburst (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Display fades to grey - screen or card?*



Tyree said:


> Brand and complete Model Number of the laptop?
> Is there any particular task(s) that seem to trigger the problem?
> Does the problem occur while running in the Bios?
> Your video shows the laptop and an external monitor in use. Does it happen just using the laptop display?


Sorry, I thought I included this.

Asus N53SV
No triggers at all. 
The problem occurs during BIOS.
Yes it happens when just using the laptop display.


----------



## Cloudyburst (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Display fades to grey - screen or card?*

OK I took the screen bevel off. I then found when I tap the back of the naked LCD screen it makes the screen flicker and jump in and out of display. 

I can't a definite spot where it does this. I took the cable off and cleaned it and replaced. No difference. 

Is that it? No more I can do?


----------



## Cloudyburst (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Display fades to grey - screen or card?*

Update: I got the new screen and it fixed the problem. Cheers


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Display fades to grey - screen or card?*

Glad to hear it. It's certainly a nuisance when hardware fails on you. Can you please mark the thread as resolved via thread tools at the top of the page?


----------

